# INTP or ISTP



## Fireflyfhufhu

Hiiiiiiii...
I'm new here and i'm confused what is the REAL DIFFERENCE between INTP and ISTP ?
I found that these two types has many similliarities...
And forgive my english spelling and grammar..
It's not my first language...:crying:


----------



## Rourk

Here you go bro. A word of caution. This may be Socionics, I can't remember. So be careful when you think you have the functions defined between differing theories of typology. 

ISTP - INTP/INTJ​


----------



## Grey

While the poster before offered a link, I'd like to address this in an extended manner.

The difference between ISTP and INTP is large; it's not as simple as switching between a 'sensor' and an 'intuitive'. You'd be best to read different descriptions of the two, as well as certain comparisons that are scattered all across the internet, but I'll try to offer a view on the functions, which aren't addressed as much.

ISTPs and INTPs both use the same dominant function: Introverted Thinking (Ti). Ti has to do with having a system oriented towards the introverted world, or the world of the mind. Both INTPs and ISTPs use it as a 'file drawer', calling upon principles and information they've accumulated over their lives to judge other information or situations, both in the introverted and extroverted, or physical, world. Since Ti is their dominant functions, INTPs and ISTPs rely on this first and foremost, having used it for most of their lives.

Where ISTPs and INTPs begin to differ are their supportive functions: ISTPs call upon Extroverted Sensing (Se), while INTPs call upon Extroverted Intuition (Ne). Since both functions are oriented towards the physical world, they are the functions with which INTPs and ISTPs take on information to assess with Ti. Extroverted Sensing is primarily used in the here and now, using the five senses to view the world as well as take action in it. Extroverted Intuition notices trends and patterns within the physical world, using these as a predictor to take action in the physical world. Sensing and Intuition, on the whole, differ, because Sensing is usually thought to be oriented towards now, whereas Intuition focuses on the future. These supportive functions usually develop fully within ISTPs and INTPs into their early to late teenage years.

INTPs and ISTPs also differ in their tertiary functions: ISTPs use Introverted Intuition (Ni), while INTPs use Introverted Sensing (Si). Tertiary functions usually develop in early adulthood, and don't see much use until then. For ISTPs, Ni represents connecting unrelated things and foreseeing certain trends. For INTPs, Si represents calling upon past information to assess present information, setting a standard in their minds for what works and what does not.

INTPs and ISTPs share the same inferior function: Extroverted Feeling, or Fe. Inferior functions never fully develop until late adulthood, or unless a concentrated effort is made to develop it early. Extroverted Feeling is about assessing the 'emotions' of the physical world, both the INTP/ISTP's as well as the others around them. INTPs and ISTPs won't appear to use this function at all, and it will work in a hidden manner.

I hope this wasn't too complicated.

I'm not terribly familiar with INTPs and ISTPs in practice; maybe you ought to explore the forums we have for both personality types to get a better picture.


----------



## Harley

To add on to Grey's post, you can also make an analogy of INTP v ISTP to deductive v inductive reasoning.
An INTP uses deductive, by starting with a general conclusion by perceiving patterns in the physical world then finds the facts to support that conclusion. Planning out multiple scenarios and gathers from their external world evidence to support one (or more) of their plans eliminating and creating new ones during the process. They start with the framework(s) and then input the evidence to see if it supports it or not.
An ISTP on the other hand starts small, by gathering the evidence first in the physical world, then builds upon each new piece of information until they can finally put together the big picture. They start with the facts then move to a general conclusion. ISTP's look for the pattern after gathering the facts, so that they are basically using concrete evidence to support a theory. An INTP on the other hand uses theory to support concrete evidence.


----------



## Fanille

Rourk said:


> Here you go bro. A word of caution. This may be Socionics, I can't remember. So be careful when you think you have the functions defined between differing theories of typology.
> 
> ISTP - INTP/INTJ​


That actually is MBTI, not Socionics.

However, Linda Berens did add a new twist with the Interaction Styles (like the Chart the Course™ style mentioned in the article).


----------



## Sigint

Rourk said:


> Here you go bro. A word of caution. This may be Socionics, I can't remember. So be careful when you think you have the functions defined between differing theories of typology.
> 
> ISTP - INTP/INTJ​



I've been having difficulty on pinpointing my type and it's these sort of descriptions that kill me.In trying to differentiate the two types it seems to me as if the only make them more similar. 



> An INTP described his preferred work style as exploring problems and sub-problems (Ne), while his ISTP colleague described a tactical trouble shooting approach with a focus on getting the task done (Se)


Isn't the act of exploring problems and sub-problems a part of a tactical trouble shooting work style?


----------



## Perseus

An ISTP behaves like a Bear, overbearing, insensitive, and physically powerful, lives in the forest amongst the trees. An INTP behaves like an Eagle, aloof, misunderstood, sees the forest and does not get lost in the trees.


----------



## Rourk

Sigint said:


> I've been having difficulty on pinpointing my type and it's these sort of descriptions that kill me.In trying to differentiate the two types it seems to me as if the only make them more similar.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the act of exploring problems and sub-problems a part of a tactical trouble shooting work style?




That would probably mean you are ISTP. I'm not being judgemental. I'm just saying that ISTP's aren't a big fan of theory for the sake of discussing the ideas. I know that I had to shut up with my ISTP friend because I would go on about theories and ideas. But this isn't always the case either. ISTP's can do anything.

Let me ask you this. When you go out, do you engage people? Se always wants to engage people, it's action, dynamic. I'm more withdrawn when I go to the INTJ point. I'm not going to get ridiculous. INTP's can go all ridiculous too I think. But I think mostly with INTJ's you are going to see a veneer of self calm. 



But I speculate I had an ISTP teacher who taught Statics for Mechanical Engineering. I think ISTP and INTJ are mistaken because they like to apply theory. But then again, so do some INTP's. They just seem more content to observe ina detached manner and not engage things actively.

What is your Enneagram ty pe? I get a 6 vibe from you.


----------



## TreeBob

Perseus said:


> An ISTP behaves like a Bear, overbearing, insensitive, and physically powerful, lives in the forest amongst the trees. An INTP behaves like an Eagle, aloof, misunderstood, sees the forest and does not get lost in the trees.


Perseus hit that bang on. In the real world it is simple to pick out INTP. Usually writing style alone will weed out the ISTP.


----------



## Rourk

TreeBob said:


> Perseus hit that bang on. In the real world it is simple to pick out INTP. Usually writing style alone will weed out the ISTP.


Bang on eh? as opposed to Bang off. 


I've been having quite a few bang offs lately. I hope the economy gets better. These bang offs are really starting to hurt my &*^#


----------



## Phoenix

TreeBob said:


> Usually writing style alone will weed out the ISTP.


Could you elaborate on this?


----------



## Grey

Stereotypically, you could put that ISTPs will use more concrete words and information, and INTPs more abstract words, with metaphors and whatnot. I've yet to seen this proven explicitly true, though, so I'd like to know.


----------



## TreeBob

Phoenix said:


> Could you elaborate on this?


Well basically, ISTP write similar to ESTP. We don't elaborate a great deal and we get right to our point. I read an xSTP and I don't get a feeling of being lost. A lot of times when an intuitive writes I have to read it over a couple times because it can be convoluted or disjointed. Because of this they usually take a lot longer to get to their point. This isn't the case in all intuitives but there is a definete difference.


----------



## Phoenix

TreeBob said:


> Well basically, ISTP write similar to ESTP. We don't elaborate a great deal and we get right to our point. I read an xSTP and I don't get a feeling of being lost. A lot of times when an intuitive writes I have to read it over a couple times because it can be convoluted or disjointed. Because of this they usually take a lot longer to get to their point. This isn't the case in all intuitives but there is a definete difference.


Perfect. Thank you.


----------



## Sigint

Perseus said:


> An ISTP behaves like a Bear, overbearing, insensitive, and physically powerful, lives in the forest amongst the trees. An INTP behaves like an Eagle, aloof, misunderstood, sees the forest and does not get lost in the trees.


Hey, I'm a nice guy. Nobody's ever called me overbearing and insensitive, well not since the last guy who ended up in the hospital.



Rourk said:


> That would probably mean you are ISTP. I'm not being judgemental. I'm just saying that ISTP's aren't a big fan of theory for the sake of discussing the ideas. I know that I had to shut up with my ISTP friend because I would go on about theories and ideas. But this isn't always the case either. ISTP's can do anything.
> 
> Let me ask you this. When you go out, do you engage people? Se always wants to engage people, it's action, dynamic. I'm more withdrawn when I go to the INTJ point. I'm not going to get ridiculous. INTP's can go all ridiculous too I think. But I think mostly with INTJ's you are going to see a veneer of self calm.
> 
> 
> 
> But I speculate I had an ISTP teacher who taught Statics for Mechanical Engineering. I think ISTP and INTJ are mistaken because they like to apply theory. But then again, so do some INTP's. They just seem more content to observe ina detached manner and not engage things actively.
> 
> What is your Enneagram ty pe? I get a 6 vibe from you.


I took the test and it typed me as an 8. I read both 6 and 8 descriptions and while neither are very accurate descriptions I'd agree with the latter more. While I have no interest in controlling others and I'm not very driven my strongest wish is to have complete control over my own life. I'd sacrifice almost anything to achieve that (Hm, makes me sound like some comic book villain).


----------



## Rourk

It always strikes me as odd when an introvert comes out as an 8. 8's always strike me as the ET types.


----------



## Rourk

Rourk said:


> Bang on eh? as opposed to Bang off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't get how to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been having quite a few bang offs lately. I hope the economy gets better. These bang offs are really starting to hurt my &*^#
Click to expand...

That sucks.


----------



## TreeBob

Rourk said:


> It always strikes me as odd when an introvert comes out as an 8. 8's always strike me as the ET types.


I wouldn't say introversion or extroversion is a big part of being an eight. 
http://www.enneagrambook.com/type8/


----------



## moodyedge

Im stuck between these two also. It's hard to know which one is more likely.


----------



## rieth

had a hard time typing my husband...I?TP. 

he works in science, but likes fiddling in lab all day (vs theroretical, like einstein)
second love is pickup basketball. good Se sense, i.e. tells me how I can hit ball better if I shift my grip on racket just so. 
drives like STP...the way he whips car around corners used to make me ill, LOL (but now he slows down if I am in car)

deciding factor for me was the reading...
He reads a lot of Sci Fi, which puts him squarely into N camp I think!
ISTPs would not enjoy Sci Fi... too 'unreal'?
I think ISTPs would prefer thrillers/spy novels/James Bond?

Anyway maybe books, movies would give a clue...or is that too much generalizing...
am curious if any ISTPs do like scifi! 
that would blow my theory...


----------



## Best INTP Ever

Ask your self, do you like to feel like your living life on the edge, Do you do risky things some times that get your heart pumping? 
if so your an istp, also istps are usually more out going. intps have long theoretical thoughts about the universe and humanity, stuff like that.


----------



## mirquin

I'm also in the rut between INTP and ISTP. I've taken many tests online, where some typed me as ISTP and others INTP. With N/S, I often test close towards the middle. With the tests swinging me back and forth, I'm no longer sure what type I am. And here's another blooper: we all know that the more tests you take, the easier it is to manipulate the answers and get the result you want to see (but not necessarily what you actually are).

The traits I have that are considered INTP:
- Chameleon-like in social situations
- Theories and abstractions are generally OK as long as I can draw them out paper, or if they agree with my personal experiences.
- Absent minded, likes to think of ideas but generally lacking the ability to implement them, though I'd like to.
- Not that interested in experiencing new sensations

The traits I have that are considered ISTP:
- Gets straight to the point, both in writing and speaking style
- Likes physical activities and has a knack for them too. Many have described me as having talent in piano.
- Can't think far into the future
- When making decisions, has a preconceived list of criteria; and once that criteria is met, doesn't look to explore all the other possibilities available
- Prefers methodology over theories

Thank you for your time.


----------



## mattrlloyd

ISTPs are often mistaken for INTPs simply because ISTPs heavily rely upon the N in a supportive capacity. One major difference is that ISTPs like to see tangible results whereas, for INTPs, the contemplation of, and logical conclusion to, abstract consideration is often enough. INTPs typically like to discuss theories with other worthy companions whereas ISTPs only care about understanding a theory to the point necessary that they can practically apply it in their daily life. I am an ISTP who has spent a considerable amount of time attempting to determine the difference as, in the past, I experienced a problem similar to that which you mentioned previously.


----------

